# hinterradnaben 14mm achse?



## Wurzelzwerg (27. Mai 2003)

Was fuer singlespeed hinterradnaben gibts mit 14mm achse?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (27. Mai 2003)

Erstens: Es gibt kein BMX mit Schaltung.

Zweitens: Es gibt über fünfzig 14mm Naben.

Drittens: geh doch einfach auf einen Online-Shop oder in einen echten Laden und lass dir ein paar Hubs mit 14er Achse zeigen?

www.parano-garage.de zum Beispiel...wenn ich hier ma Werbung für meinen Lieblingsladen machen darf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5PR!NGBRUNN3N (27. Mai 2003)

mei lieblings shop: www.bigboysports.de


----------



## Wurzelzwerg (27. Mai 2003)

gibts auc hwelche mit discaufnahme???


----------



## Bremerhavener© (27. Mai 2003)

Nein, aber es gab mal einen Adapter von Atomic Laboratories, den du aufs Flip Flop Gewinde drehen konntest, dann konnte man auch Scheibe fahren.


----------



## 5PR!NGBRUNN3N (27. Mai 2003)

Wo mer grad bei scheibe und bmx naben sind: gibts eigtl BMX rahmen mit discaufnahme??? und gabeln?? odda sonst irgendwie bmx mit disc??? will zwar nie welche haben, abba mich würd ma a pic intressiern . also plz, postet ma eins


----------



## Bremerhavener© (27. Mai 2003)

Könnte durchaus sein das es Race Rahmen mit Scheibenaufnahme gibt. Gesehen hab ich aber noch nie einen. Bisher hab ich nur den Scheibenadapter von AtomLab gekannt,der ins Dropout gesteckt wurde.


----------



## NRH (28. Mai 2003)

Specialized hat an an Race Rahmen welche... onst wiß ich nix


----------



## Wurzelzwerg (28. Mai 2003)

hab jetz bei paranogarage und dem andern shop gefragt die hatten beide nix


----------



## NRH (28. Mai 2003)

www.bmx-mailoder.de oder www.gsbmx.de. Die haben genug 14mm Naben, zu oft sehr guten Preisen. Wenn u Scheiben fahren willst,breauchst Du 'ne FlipFlop nabe + Adapter, den man sich zu not au' selber basteln kann.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (28. Mai 2003)

Du willst mir sagen Parano hat keine Naben mit 14mm Achse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelzwerg (28. Mai 2003)

doch aber ihc hab gehofft das die welche mit discaufnahme haben


----------



## Bremerhavener© (28. Mai 2003)

tja,selten,ganz ganz selten hab ich auch mal recht.


----------



## Wurzelzwerg (28. Mai 2003)

sagt ma ne gute flipflopnabe mit 14mm achse die ich in n mtb einbaun kann . preis spielt keine note.
und bitte auch nen link dazu und zu dem discadapter auch  .


----------



## Bremerhavener© (28. Mai 2003)

BMX Naben haben hinten ne Einbaubreite von 11cm. Fuer nen MTB Hinterbau braucht man meines Erachtens 135mm. Du koenntest das zwar mit n paar Spacern an der Achse hinkriegen, die ist eigentlich breit genug, aber mit ner Kettenlinie mit mehr als 2cm Verzug kann man glaub ich keine Kekse mehr backen.


----------



## Moto (28. Mai 2003)

Kann man nicht auf die Quando MTB Nabe auch 14mm Adapter dranbauen. Ich glaube das die Sogar Flip Flop hat. Guck mal bei G&S da gibt es die für 69 Euro glaub ich. Und dann halt noch die Adapter.


----------



## Wurzelzwerg (28. Mai 2003)

ja supa soweit war ich auch schon deswegen frag ich ja gleich nach mtb einbaumas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (28. Mai 2003)

Darf ich dann fragen warum du im BMX Forum nach ner MTB Nabe fragst?

Gibts es nicht auch einfach MTB-Singlespeeder?


----------



## Wurzelzwerg (28. Mai 2003)

die deppen haben gesagt ich soll hier fragen ....


----------



## evil_rider (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wurzelzwerg _
> *die deppen haben gesagt ich soll hier fragen ....  *




deppen triffts auffm punkt !


----------



## Shuft (28. Mai 2003)

tja evil, darf man dann fragen, warum du ,wenn du mtbs doch hasst, überhaupt im DDD forum rumgeisterst?


----------



## evil_rider (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Shuft _
> *tja evil, darf man dann fragen, warum du ,wenn du mtbs doch hasst, überhaupt im DDD forum rumgeisterst? *



weil ich das größte wissen im technischem bereich habe ?


----------



## Thrill-Seeker (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> weil ich das größte wissen im technischem bereich habe ? *



man würd ich das gern leugnen aber es geht einfach nicht, dieser mann hat einfach immer recht... *neidischbin*


----------



## Shuft (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> weil ich das größte wissen im technischem bereich habe ? *



wie gütig, dass du uns "deppen" damit erleuchten willst


----------



## Wurzelzwerg (28. Mai 2003)

ey des mit den deppen net so ernst nehemn  dann wär ich ja auch ienr *gg* naja evil vielleicht hast du ja des grösste technische wissen aber naja wie schauts mit fahrkünsten aus  hockst wahrscheinlich ganzen tag zuhause zockst irgendwas und lernst nebenbei irgendwelche bikemagazine u. co auswendig


----------



## evil_rider (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wurzelzwerg _
> *ey des mit den deppen net so ernst nehemn  dann wär ich ja auch ienr *gg* naja evil vielleicht hast du ja des grösste technische wissen aber naja wie schauts mit fahrkünsten aus  hockst wahrscheinlich ganzen tag zuhause zockst irgendwas und lernst nebenbei irgendwelche bikemagazine u. co auswendig  *



1. zocke ich kaum, bin 9-10h / tag auffer maloche !
2. bikemags habe ich seit nem jahr netmehr gekauft(ausser gelegetnlich die rider oder freedom)


----------

